# YES! Snowboards ?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone have time with Camrock?

Trying to learn more about peoples experience with this tech as an on snow demo doesn't look promising.

I keep trying to visualize the pros and cons of camrock vs rocker/camber and it's not proving easy.....

Fairly familiar with NS's R/C and how it feels, but I got nothing to compare camrock with to get an idea

Also heard YES! has axed the serrated edges in the 2011 line due to top sheet delam issues. That was one of the selling points for me, but durability is crucial.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess my biggest question would be about the smaller cambered area. The way I understand it is that camber requires weight to work.... You load it up with weight and it naturally wants to push you back to go back into shape, which projects you better then reverse camber.

But with the camber being between the bindings, how can you load it up and make it work? My guess is that the camber in a Camrock is designed to aid with high speed stability, and high speed carving... Curious if I'm right and what YES has done to make the tips have proper pop


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

During my research I found this video and review from another forum

Posted by Ironlung

After riding all types of boards this season, flat cambered, NS rockered, regular cambered, I have come to the conclusion that YES CAMrocker is for me.

I happened to pick up a new Yes 154cm deck from my local shop and I took it out for its virgin flight over the weekend. I really dig my new YES deck, it almost looks and feels like a mash up of old Burton UNINC shapes and flexes. Whatever they stuff inside the deck really gives it pop, I was crackin ollies over everything, noticeably higher than my old K2 WWW and Rome MOD. CAMrocker on the YES decks really feels great under the feet and seemed to help turn the stick with ease. Off all of the rockers I have tried, this CAMrocker felt like the best of all worlds, the CAMrocker's shape felt alot less drastic as compared to the Never Summer. The YES board was surprisingly playful and didn't take but one run to get used to. While I couldn't manipulate the YES I felt as if I could go as fast as I wanted through most everything. The YES deck kills it in the park too. It takes a bit of doing to scoot a good nosepress since the deck is stiffer than your normal jib stick, but it feels really solid once in any press and really lets you pop out/off. It slays jumps, moguls, logs, and everything else on the mountain. I have yet to uncover any serious cons to this deck.

I can see freeriders, weekend warriors, and park rats having fun on this same deck. I am really excited to see what the 2010/2011 YES line will ride like, I will probably buy a whole quiver.

Yes 154 (paid $399.99)

Fun factor;
Freeride 8.7/10
Freestyle 8.5/10

VIDEO WAS FILMED WITH MY IPHONE 3GS AND AN OWLE "bubo" FOLLOW CAM CADDY.

FOOK YES 154 review on Vimeo


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh basically it's what skies have been doing. When you load the camber it raises the rocker up. So think cambered board with a longer nose and tail that's raised up once you weight and unweight it. 

The delam issues aren't just because of the serrated edges the ones without it have delamed, fuck my boy destroyed his after I resurrected it once. 

If you're going reverse and looking for all mountain you're better off going with something like what NS has or a 3 stage rocker that's minimal. None of this cam rocker b.s. it just doesn't give you the added benefits of others in the alternate camber genre.

Here's my review on The Dudes. I'll be honest I don't see Yes lasting as a brand, which sucks they had a great concept. But their warranty department is a joke. Also from the rumblings I heard Yes, Auntti, Jones, and the NDK special projects or whatever it is from Nidecker are a last ditch effort for Nidecker to stay in business.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's a thread I had asking some other questions recently: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/25071-yes-snowboards.html


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh basically it's what skies have been doing. When you load the camber it raises the rocker up. So think cambered board with a longer nose and tail that's raised up once you weight and unweight it.


I understand that, but how can you load the camber when the end of the camber is under foot..... Seems like camber would need to go more on the tail to be loadable?

Maybe I'm miseducated on where the camber is ending on these YES boards, but the way I understand it is that it's camber between the bindings, reverse outside.

And right on Triple, I did a yes search prior to posting this and couldnt find a thread.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

And your thread didn't have any of the questions I'm asking Triple....

The crazy edges aren't on the 2011 sticks and that seems like the biggest part of that thread.

I'm wondering how the shit the camber is supposed to work when it's between the bindings.

And the warrantys for YES are supposedly to be handled with the shop you purchased it at, not directly with YES from what I've read. So maybe that's where some of the warranty confusion has come from, or maybe that's why it's being done this way now. Who knows


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Uh the Underground sent the deck back to Yes it sat in Washington for a month and came back with nothing fixed. I mean fuck is it too hard for someone to get a 5 dollar tube of epoxy and fix shit if they can't replace the deck? Let alone keeping a deck for a month when the guy uses it every day for work?

It's camber even if its in the middle it'll still be loaded and unloaded the same. All traditional camber has to be loaded which is what cam rocker is. The only benefit you get from it is that by attaching rocker to camber when you weight it the tips raise up. Otherwise it rides exactly the same.

Also where'd you hear the serrated edges were gone, from what I was told they would be there for next season it was just the production samples didn't have time to get it added to it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

:+: ???? :+: ???? - YES

I see nothing about serrated edges in their 2011 catalog, and a buddy of mine who's shop is supposed to be carrying them next year said the same thing.... I dunno, could be wrong, or the edges may still be on a 156.5 but as far as I can tell, they're gone... Hope I'm wrong and the edges are on all their sizes as that's one of the key draws for me.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> :+: ???? :+: ???? - YES
> 
> I see nothing about serrated edges in their 2011 catalog, and a buddy of mine who's shop is supposed to be carrying them next year said the same thing.... I dunno, could be wrong, or the edges may still be on a 156.5 but as far as I can tell, they're gone... Hope I'm wrong and the edges are on all their sizes as that's one of the key draws for me.


In the catalog you see a "Multi" icon with a wavey pattern in the tech icons section for each board...I believe this means multi-edged. It's not a tech icon for the camrock since there is a separate icon for that.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> In the catalog you see a "Multi" icon with a wavey pattern in the tech icons section for each board...I believe this means multi-edged. It's not a tech icon for the camrock since there is a separate icon for that.


Right on, thank you. I should've caught that but what can you do ( =


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll be honest I don't see Yes lasting as a brand, which sucks they had a great concept. But their warranty department is a joke.


I firmly disagree with you. The genius initial marketing plan they used shows how with it these guys are.

Just because the warranty department sucks, doesn't mean the company will flop.

And you're so into reverse style boards, that I can't trust your camber reviews. You seriously dislike camber these days from what I've seen, and that's cool, to each their own.

And how do you figure Nidekicker is hurting?

Also Capita is using the camber to reverse style on next years Death stick.... 3 very reputable companies using the camber to reverse design says something. Also Rossignol is using the same kind of design if that means anything, heh.

Don't get me wrong I enjoy NS's R/C but I have to ride one of these YES! sticks for myself. It may fit my riding style perfectly ( =


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> But their warranty department is a joke.


Quoted from another forum

abrakfkingdabra said:: 

Got my 56.5 out today to give it a wax before i head off to France at the weekend, and i noticed that the top sheet is flaking off - its not any kind of impact damage, rather that the top sheet is flaking away, a bit like dry skin might. Its bubbling up in other places too, but there is absoloutely no water ingress or damage, and the layer under the top sheet if fine. - at a bit of a loss to explain how its happened.


















Just an update on this.
I took that board back to TSA, who are the UK distros, and they sent it back to Yes - a week later i got a phone call from them to say they were happy to warranty it, and gave me the option of a refund, a credit note at the store, or a replacement board from next years line up (catch being i wont be able to get it till August when they are shipped to the UK) as due to the time of year they have no more 156.5's.
I opted to get an 11' Great Dudes of History in a 59 as my season is all but done. Really pleased with the service, and super stoked that i have next seasons board taken care of too.
I loved the board, best i have had in years, cannot wait to get the GDOH under my feet next season.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> I firmly disagree with you. The genius initial marketing plan they used shows how with it these guys are.
> 
> Just because the warranty department sucks, doesn't mean the company will flop.
> 
> ...


The warranty issue is a problem with their idiot that runs their U.S. marketing the guy is a joke and heard that from numerous people that have had to deal with him.

Nidecker is selling their Tunisia factory and once again numerous other talks about how their brand has slipped big time even over seas. Seriously find a Nidecker dealer here in the U.S. Your last post with the dudes topsheet flaking off really shows how on point they are with QC. At least that guy had his resolved reasonably well.

Hey great Capita is playing around with cam rocker awesome. So are a bunch of other companies, the R.C. revolution hasn't ended it's just going into another cycle where companies are going to keep experimenting. Also Rossi should never be taken seriously on a snowboard front EVER! 

I won't lie I hate camber a snowboard should be steered directly under foot that's what reverse and rocker does. Even cam rocker can do that if its done right, Unity's Reverse has 2mm's of camber to it and that thing rides amazing. Yes just doesn't do it, it's more of an early rise than a cam rocker all you get from it is when its weighted the tips are lifted a bit more, but you're still having to load and unload it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You seem to catch a lot of rumors in your ears, and you like to spread em without proof or facts.... Is that why your so openly hated on pretty much every other forum then this one? 

I'm happy that reverse camber works for you, but it doesn't work for everyones style.. And contrary to your belief, others do have the ability to pick a camber that works for them.

And regular camber still has benefits, just like reverse has benefits. And I personally enjoy regular camber so the idea of a hybrid regular camber board excites me. I don't care for reverse camber but Never Summer has figured out a hybrid reverse camber that I do enjoy also.

So I'm pretty pumped on all of the hybrid boards coming out and I personally think that's the future. Straight up camber and reverse camber boards will soon become a thing of the past in the snowboard industry I think.

And I didn't include Rossi with my 3 very reputable companies that are using the camrock shape


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No I'm hated on every other forum cause I don't give a fuck if people like me or not and because I'm not a ball cupping douche nozzle like a lot of people. If more people had the balls to be themselves this world and the snowboard industry would be a better place. I just call it how I see it and don't care who I offend anymore. 

I'm all for different strokes for different folks that doesn't bother me if people like camber more power to them if they like reverse good for you. The problem is these fucking half breed half assed pieces of shit companies are producing. It's like right after Mervin went with Banana and K2 went rocker and companies were scrambling to keep up with the two of them and you saw a ton of jib rockers hitting the market, most of them rode like shit. Camrocker can work if they lessen the amount of camber or change the length of the camber zone. But making something that's just an early rise negates it and they'd be better off just going full on camber.

Oh and I know you weren't including Rossi as a solid brand I think everyone can agree on that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No I'm hated on every other forum cause I don't give a fuck if people like me or not and because I'm not a ball cupping douche nozzle like a lot of people. If more people had the balls to be themselves this world and the snowboard industry would be a better place. I just call it how I see it and don't care who I offend anymore.
> 
> I'm all for different strokes for different folks that doesn't bother me if people like camber more power to them if they like reverse good for you. The problem is these fucking half breed half assed pieces of shit companies are producing. It's like right after Mervin went with Banana and K2 went rocker and companies were scrambling to keep up with the two of them and you saw a ton of jib rockers hitting the market, most of them rode like shit. Camrocker can work if they lessen the amount of camber or change the length of the camber zone. But making something that's just an early rise negates it and they'd be better off just going full on camber.
> 
> Oh and I know you weren't including Rossi as a solid brand I think everyone can agree on that.


I have tried 2 YES Snowboards (156.5 and own the 162) and the Nidecker Addict 157 in CamRock. I have also tried many Never Summer's in Rocker Camber, Many C2 BTX boards and a few V-Rockers. All three (Mervin, NS & Nidecker) are all great (burton is ok) but out of these I feel Nidecker and Yesdecker....I mean Yes are the closest to making a good all condition rocker and camber board. I still prefer a camber board on most days but Nidecker/Yes would be the only rocker/camber board I'm cool with on a hard back day. The mini camber keeps it stable when flat basing and it doesn't have that wandering edge feeling that rocker in the center gives. The At high speeds it still has a bit of chatter in the nose and tail all rocker boards have from being off the ground a bit but it's far less than the other 2 mentioned. It has more pop than a rockered board but not as much as a pure cambered board. Of course it's fun in pow and pretty fun on a slushy day. I have the same worries about quality. I have had small issues here and there with the YES that leave me concerned about longevity. The Nidecker Addict was flawless and very well built. I'm looking forward to next year because they are using better bases, better cores, all around better tech and maybe they will come from Switzerland instead of Tunisia. If they do YES might have one of the better hybrid/camber boards out there.


----------

